# dry crusty stuff on penis hairs.....



## jessicalynn

I have noticed a few times in the last week that Beau will have some crusties at the tip of his penis on the hairs sticking out there. is this normal when males get to this age (he is 5 months)and hormones kick in??? he's not red, swollen or licking himself alot and acts fine. ideas?????


----------



## roughhouse

It's normal. I don't remember what it is called but my male pit bull had it all of the time until he was neutered.


----------



## jessicalynn

thank you! I was reading males can have a creamy yellow discharge and the crusties are yellow just wanted to make sure! his hormones are going to be kicking in about now right?? I plan on getting him neutered at 6 months.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

does it make a dif to be neutered or not? hiro is neutered but sometimes has it.


----------



## CM Katie

Sounds normal to me!
I would only be worried if it was a green-ish discharge or had an odor. Gross, I know, but that could be a sign of an infection.


----------



## Kioana

yea it is normal but Jasper still gets it and he's been fixed snice he was about 5 1/2 months . it's rare but he still gets it


----------



## Brodysmom

I've never seen anything like that on Brody! But he's pretty clean. After he potties, he licks himself, so maybe that's why nothing dries on there? Gross!! What a subject! ha!


----------



## MarieUkxx

yeah that's normal. My Ben used to have the boy stuff there too until he was done. He used to even leave little tiny marks on the bed where his willy wonka had been lol.


----------



## harveychi

yes sorry to be crude but your he isnt cleaning himself very regular and hence, its basically dry cum on his winky hairs LOL harvey gets a bit of goo but he soon cleans it off once hes realised hes got a bit too excited lol. if its bothering you that much give him a quick bath or wash the area it may entice him to clean it a bit more. it may happen after he has been neutered as he still has to be able to pass stuff through that hole even if they have taken his bits away 

he may start cleaning more when hes a bit older and realised something is going on with his body

hope this helps


----------



## Jerry'sMom

a delicate subject, for sure  Yet, part of having a growing boy dog!


----------



## jessicalynn

thanks for all the replies! yea I rarely ever see him lick himself so maybe he doesnt realize yet??? I have only noticed it altitle a few times but wanted to make sure it was normal. doesnt bother me as long as he is healthy and happy


----------

